# Is my MobilePre shot?



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Was running some sweeps the other day, and ran a mic calibration file, everything was fine. Then I started running sweeps and suddenly the sweep took on a "warbled" tone. Tried rerunning the calibration files and just got tons of lines.

Tried it again the other day, then again just now, same thing.

Here is the graph I get when I run a cal...

Is this simply the case of a shot MobilePre? Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I do not know but I have to say that your graph tickles my funny bone. "No smoothing," indeed!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, should have applied 1:1 smoothing on it to see if it helped.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, picked up another one finally, will try it out tomorrow and hopefully be back to using REW!


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, new MobilePre, exact same result. So clearly not the MobilePre (frustrating!!). I've tried different cables as well.

Don't believe it's the laptop, since it works fine with my old Galaxy meter and a creative USB sound card. So must be a setting, but I haven't changed anything???


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had the same thing happen, but never during measuring. Just when listening to the headphone output on Pandora or something, it sometimes takes on a sort of warbled tone. Unplugging it from the USB for a few seconds or so then replugging it fixes the issue though. I figured there was a bug in the software somewhere along the line... driver, firmware, whatever. Luckily, I've never had it happen during measuring and never gotten a result like the one you showed.

What version of MobilePre are you using? I'm using the old school one shown here.

Regards,
John


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Same version I'm using, and yes, had a similar experience and figured out a few "finicky" things which are really annoying. I'm going to just do a "MobilePre Setup and Trouble Shooting Thread" as I don't see on on here.

I also have a perfectly good MobilePre that's about to go up for sale seeing as I now have two. :duh:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Does your computer allow automatic software updates ?
> An system update may have pushed your computer out of compatibility with your soundcards drivers .

> It's worthwhile to make sure that the version of *JAVA*  you are currently running is the latest for your OS .

> Check to make sure your soundcard drivers are up to date by going  * here ! *

:sn:


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Earl (nice to see another GTA poster! Need a MobilePre btw? ).

I've started a setup/troubleshooting thread here...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...bilepre-usb-setup-troubleshooting-thread.html

Hopefully it's of help to people.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

pbc said:


> Thanks Earl (nice to see another GTA poster! Need a MobilePre btw? ).
> 
> I've started a setup/troubleshooting thread here...
> 
> ...


I'm confused here . What I don't get is the following ;

> Have you ( automagically ) fixed the problem that you were having ( IOW, the reason for this thread ) ?
> How does this ( new fix ) figure into your new thread ?

<> :sn:


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

I interpreted it as, the problem has now (automagically) gone away, and is no longer happening with either of the units. Therefore, he has started a thread to help people avoid or cure a problem whose cause he does not understand and which neither he nor anyone else has a certain method to prevent or stop.


----------

